# 93 240 wont start!



## bong262 (Oct 8, 2005)

I was drivin the other day and my 240 just shut off. I was told by a mechanic friend that the distributor/coil is a common problem so i replaced both of these and the car still wont start. Its trying to crank over but wont fire. Does anyone have any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Air, Fuel, Spark, all in right order (timing)


----------

